# PiZiversaire ! (anniv' de Punky Zoé)



## KaRiNe_Fr

Quoi ? Quoi ?  Tu l'as pas eu ton cake (*) ? 
J'ai un gros avantage sur le robot WR : non pas la rapidité du souhait d'anniv', mais la sincérité tardive !  Tchin ! 

Bisettes. 

(*) Ou tu préfères celui-là ? Je crois qu'on y reconnaît 5 FA qui bullent !


----------



## Nicomon

M'enfin, pourquoi personne me l'a dit
Que c'était ton anniversaire aujourd'hui 
Les années filent et d'une à l'autre on oublie 
Et parait que c'est pire, quand on vieillit 
Alors en retard, mais un peu avant minuit 
À la québécoise je te dis... Bonne fête Pizi 

Bisous


----------



## Calamitintin

Et moi j'espère que les chocolats (qui arriveront un jour, sissi !) feront oublier mon étourderie (malgré ma belle liste ) ! 
BON ANNIVERSAIRE !


----------



## Topsie

*Happy Birthday!*
*Hope I'm not too late for the party! *Here's the menu...


----------



## Ploupinet

J'espère que je n'ai pas trop de retard ce coup-là : bon anniversaire Punkette ! 
Souffle bien tes bougies


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci à tous de me rappeler le poids des ans !   (et également à ceux qui l'ont fait en PM).
Bisettes 

Topsie, je retiens en particulier le dernier plat !


----------



## ajo fresco

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday and a wonderful year!


----------



## Nanon

Plein de biziversaires pour Punkette !


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bisettes à Ajo Fresco et Nanon ! 

Sorry, I don't know how to say bisettes in English (they are small and sweet kisses)


----------



## tilt

Bon anniversaire, PeeZee !
J'étais en vacances à l'heure fatidique, mais comme le dit Karine, la sincérité et la tardivité ne sont pas incompatibles.
Bises !


----------



## newg

Bon anniversaire  ! ! 
Désolé du retard également :$


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bisettes à vous aussi Tilt et Newg !


----------



## Outsider

*Je vous souhaite aussi un bon anniversaire !*


----------



## Punky Zoé

Merci Outsider  (mais depuis, j'ai encore vieilli  )


----------

